# It's been going around here, and I've caught it!



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

A full blown case of MHS! It was, of course, preceded by a terrible case of IWAP!! Daisy Mae's little brother (same mom & dad) will be coming to live with us in 8 weeks or so! He is 28 days old today. We went for a visit this morning and just totally fell in love with him! I wanted either a chocolate, a black & tan or a tri, and Bree delivered for me! In case he looks somewhat familiar to you - our new baby is also a brother to Leeann's Monte. Can't wait to compare more baby pics. (Leeann - thanks for keeping my "secret" until I was sure! :hug He has light tan eyebrows :eyebrows: cheek patches and socks with four white feet, a white tip on his tail, a white blaze and "collar". I am so excited!!:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce: Here are a few pics we took this morning! Daisy was "sniffing" us like crazy when we got home. I don't know if she could smell her mom....or the baby, but she was very curious. I know I'll be searching the forum for advice when we bring him home and introduce him to Daisy! Thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Yipeeeee!!!!! I am so excited. I am so going to enjoy watching him grow, he looks sooooo much like Monte as a puppy. Congratulations.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

What a beautiful baby boy! Names????
Lucky duck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He's so cute!!! What's his name going to be?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

He is absolutely 100% adorable.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

We don't have a name picked out yet! Someone suggested we name him "Duke" - - so we'd have Daisy & Duke (or Daisy Duke....) Don't know if I want to go that route or not, but it's kinda cute.... so I guess I'll add it to the rather long list of names. I am trying NOT to steal a name off the forum - but there are a lot of cute ones here!


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

OMG he is just too, too precious. Congratulations!


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

BEEEEEautiful markings!! Who is the breeder?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Lynda~ He is GORGEOUS! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

He so adorable! Congratulaitons! You are in for so much fun with two furballs!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Awww he's so precious! I love the first pic! He looks like a happy lil guy =)


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh, he's delicious. What a cutie! I can't wait to see more. Congratulations on succumbing to the disease.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, congratulations! He's absolutely irresistible!! Can't wait to see and hear more!


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

He's gorgeous.......congrats!!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

He's fabulous! I actually thought it's my favorite Monte as a puppy and was like huh?!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> He's fabulous! I actually thought it's my favorite Monte as a puppy and was like huh?!


haha Maryam I was waiting for you to see this. Look how much they look alike, Monte top picture and puppy bottom picture


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

OMGosh, too cute for words! Congrats!!!
Carole


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

moxie said:


> BEEEEEautiful markings!! Who is the breeder?


Debra - The new baby, Daisy, Leann's two boys, and several others on the forum all come from Kim Simcox (Circus City Havanese). His markings are just so cute! I already can't wait to go next week to see him!



> haha Maryam I was waiting for you to see this. Look how much they look alike, Monte top picture and puppy bottom picture


Leeann - Thanks for posting the pics of the boys. They do look so much alike! I took 44 pics of him today! Good thing its a digital camera! LOL


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

oH MY!:faint: He is a sweetie!:kiss:

I can not get over how much he looks like Monte.....wow......that is uncanny. Now you can see how he'll look all grown up! 

Congrats on your new puppy--he is adorable!


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh, I can see why you fell in love with him -- what a sweetie pie! Jane


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

What a beautiful Puppy! That Last picture is priceless!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Congratulations!! He and Monte look so much alike and it will be fun watching this little one grow


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

He is 100% precious! If he grows up to look like Monte...he will be a stud! The boys have fabulous markings!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations, he is absolutely adorable and he looks so much like Monte!!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Very pretty! I love eyebrows! Look forward to watching him grow. 

What about "Luke?" If you are thinking about "The Dukes of Hazard." I can't remember the other guys name.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

What a cutie! Congrats on your new addition.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I had to come back for another peek at that little pumpkin!!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

He is adorable and looks like Monte's twin. I know this will be a long wait ~ enjoy the excitement! Hope we get updated pics during the wait also. Congrats!!!


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Wow...what a sweetie! Congratulations, there sure is alot of IWAP around here....don't sneeze or someone else will catch it LOL!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Monte and his new little brother both love to lie on their backs...makes for some "interesting" photos - but I'll try to get more face shots next week. Can't wait to get Monte and the little guy together for some photos!


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Back for a peek again.
I am so jealous!!:Cry:


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Cute~ CUTE!!!

Congratulations!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

He's adorable!! Congratulations. It's great to have two.


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Lynda,
Why do you have to wait so long? Can't you take him at 8 weeks?


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

moxie said:


> Lynda,
> Why do you have to wait so long? Can't you take him at 8 weeks?


Kim would let me have him earlier - but I wanted him to gain a little size and speed because of Daisy. She loves other dogs, but she just turned one year old and I don't want her being too rough of wearing our little guy out. Of course I will watch her with him - but thought the time might make things easier. I took Daisy home at just over 9 weeks. I will be taking Daisy up to Kim's when the puppies are 8 weeks old for a visit. I might bring him home earlier - it just depends how it all goes. At least i can go up and visit him every week. Kim lives about 1.5 hours north of me....so its not too bad of a drive. I just keep looking at his pics and wish I could go back up today!


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Lynda,

Congratulations!!!! He is beautiful. I have loved Monte since seeing him for the first time at 8 weeks. Your little guy looks just like him. They both come from great lines. Of course I'm a little biased with Maggie being his big sister. Gracie and Alana are his nieces. :0)


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Leeann, *I* didn't really need the Monte pic for comparison, I have that picture saved on my PC and brain. That's what I sent my breeder back then, telling her, I want my puppy to sleep on its back like this, haha.

Lynda, let me know when you'll be taking pics of your pup and Monte together, that way I only have to make one trip and snatch two dogs. Thanks.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Your new baby is a real cutie, He will be so much fun. A little older than 9 weeks may be best if Daisy Mae is very rough. He does look like Monte's baby pics. My DS had Rotties name Duke and Daisy after the TV show with the car. The name will come to you.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh what an adorable new baby. I love the markings. Congratulations.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 20, 2008)

He is beautiful!!! He looks like a ROCKY to me!


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

What a beautiful little boy!!! Congratulations!!!

Who cares if you find a name you like on this forum? I'd be honored if someone liked my guy's name enough to use it for their precious pup. :bounce:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

JeanMarie said:


> What a beautiful little boy!!! Congratulations!!!
> 
> Who cares if you find a name you like on this forum? I'd be honored if someone liked my guy's name enough to use it for their precious pup. :bounce:


Ditto and Jean has a wonderful name for her boy.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

He is sooo stinkin cute. I have seen them already and boy oh are they cute. Congrats on the little man. We will have to have a playdate soon. I may see ya there at Kims when you go next time. Let me know I only live twenty minutes away from her!! Maybe you can bring Daisy and we can have a mini playdate!!!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Congratulations on your new addition. He is so cute. He does look so much like Monte as a pup. I just love Monte, he such a handsome boy and such a cuddle bug. I love the video of your pup playing with his Daddy in the other post.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a cutie! I bet you won't wait the whole nine weeks.....lol We used to have a Pom named Daisy and we called her Daisy Duke quite often! Can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

casperkeep said:


> He is sooo stinkin cute. I have seen them already and boy oh are they cute. Congrats on the little man. We will have to have a playdate soon. I may see ya there at Kims when you go next time. Let me know I only live twenty minutes away from her!! Maybe you can bring Daisy and we can have a mini playdate!!!


Thanks! Kim said I can bring Daisy to see her Mom and the litter when the puppies are 8 weeks old.... but I hope to see you there before that! I will probably ask Kim about going up next Friday (probably in the morning - maybe 10:30ish???)


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

ok sounds like a plan to me...maybe we can do lunch......i am on the way to Kims house. Look forward to seeing there!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Lynda, congratulations!! I finally took the time to come in and read your thread about your new baby boy. He's adorable!!! I can't get over just how much he looks like Monte! Oh my. He'll be a handsome devil for sure. 

How great that you can go visit from time to time, Lynda! 

Maryam, do you really think they'll just sit by while you snatch their puppies? You're going to have to do better than that. A diversion will help! Let me know if you need a hand.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Good point Marj. Since you're taller than me, you can just stand in front and make big gestures while i grab the dogs. Or, you grab the puppy and I grab Monte. Once the puppy is potty trained and past blowing coat, I will come pick him up and give you some homemade salsa instead.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Congrats!!!!!!He's adorable! How cool that they're from the same parents!
Gina


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

marjrc said:


> Lynda, congratulations!! I finally took the time to come in and read your thread about your new baby boy. He's adorable!!! I can't get over just how much he looks like Monte! Oh my. He'll be a handsome devil for sure.
> 
> How great that you can go visit from time to time, Lynda!
> 
> Maryam, do you really think they'll just sit by while you snatch their puppies? You're going to have to do better than that. A diversion will help! Let me know if you need a hand.


You guys are so bad! We'll be guarding our little boy - and I'm sure Daisy Mae will put up a good fignt.....unless she has the sibling rivalry thing going on. She might meet you at the door so you'll take her pesty brother away! Hopefully, they'll get along well. Daisy loves other dogs and it will be great for her to have a fulltime friends to play with. I'm looking forward to watching the RLH all over the backyard!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

IWAP!!!!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Seeing as I'm actually going to be living with Monte (and Riley) for a couple of days, maybe I can figure something out..... hmmmmm..... But salsa just won't cut it, Maryam. I make my own! lol


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Oh my goodness, Lynda, he is SO CUTE!!!!! I am smitten. Jackson WAP!! (Although he'll settle for a grown-up Hav too . . . ) So what do you call the relationship between Monte and the new puppy? They are brothers from different litters . . . is there a term for that?
Congratulations . . .


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

BIG CONGRATS on your little one.
So sweet sleeping there on the sofa with a belly full of nutrition I'm sure.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

kelrobin said:


> Oh my goodness, Lynda, he is SO CUTE!!!!! I am smitten. Jackson WAP!! (Although he'll settle for a grown-up Hav too . . . ) So what do you call the relationship between Monte and the new puppy? They are brothers from different litters . . . is there a term for that?
> Congratulations . . .


I don't know if there's a term for it - but I think of Monte and our little guy as brothers. If they were human, and there were a set of quintuplets and a set of quadruplets - they'd still be sisters and brothers as long as the parents are the same - so wouldn't the same apply for puppies?? Help me out here if I'm not thinking this through correctly. :tea:


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Congratulations! He is absolutely adorable.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:bump:

I know you went for a visit today, we are patiently waiting for some new pictures of your cutie.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Leeann said:


> :bump:
> 
> I know you went for a visit today, we are patiently waiting for some new pictures of your cutie.


I was posting the pic as you were writing this!! LOL isn't he a doll!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Hi Leeann...I am getting ready to load up some pics....so impatient....hahahha!!!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

casperkeep said:


> Hi Leeann...I am getting ready to load up some pics....so impatient....hahahha!!!


I just re-sized the one best pic. DH wants me to come and help him clean out the garage! Yuck!! but it needs to be done. Talk to you guys later...


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh what a cute puppy! Congratulations!!:whoo:


----------

